# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  عذراً أختي....لست سلعة...((قصيدة))

## شذى الكتب

تتكاثر الصيحات لتحرير المرأة من قيود  غير موجودة سوى في عقول ذوي الفهم السقيم والفكر اللئيم,ولكن المرأة حرة  منذ أن أعتقها الإسلام وجعلها جوهرة مصونة...

لم تُجعلِ الفتاةُ لتكُونَ سِلعةً
يُتاجِرُ بها القاصي والدَّانيِ
ولم تُجعل كي تَكُونَ عَبدا
تَكنِسُ وتَغسِلُ الأَوانِيِ
بل هي أشرفُ من هذا
هي أنجبت ابن سفيانِ
بل محمداً رسولَ الهدى
هو سيِّد بني عدنانِ
أكرم بمن كان التقى شعارها
أكرم بها في كل أزمانِ
هي فخر لزوجها,ذخر لأمتها
ونصيف المجتمع لها سيّانِ
لا تسمعي لمن يريد الفجور لك
الله حسبك من كل شيطانِ
لولا همّتك ما كانت أمّةٌ
ألسْتِ أمَّ جابرٍ بن حيانِ؟!
كنتِ في الحروبِ طبيبةً
وفي خدركِ نبعُ الحنانِ
أنتي عالية علوّ لواءنا
يزداد قدرك يوما بعد ثاني
ليس مراءا أو نفاقا أو تجمّلا
بل هي كلمات خرجت بأشجاني
ولكنني قرأت التاريخ فعرفتُ
أنّكِ وراء كلّ قبطانٍ
كتبها:مصطفى شقلوف
23-12-1432هــ

----------


## شذى الكتب

قراءة طيبة

----------

